
Virtual Machines in Your Browser - parth16
http://blog.chipx86.com/2012/03/13/wsx-virtual-machines-in-your-browser/
======
signalsignal
Wouldn't a more accurate title have been, "Remote access in your browser using
HTML5"?

------
lomegor
It's great, but I was thinking it was some weird way of using Native Client to
create a real Virtual Machine in your browser, not just an interface. That
would be really really cool.

~~~
croddin
There is jslinux, a linux vm running in js: <http://bellard.org/jslinux/>

------
Osiris
That's an interesting idea about running Windows 8 on the iPad. It might
actually be great for devs looking to see how their Windows 8 apps would work
on a real tablet.

For those of us behind strict corporate firewalls, it might be a good way to
check email and other things on a remote computer.

~~~
ngonzal
I'm kind of hoping Microsoft releases their own mobile app for this. Something
where you could stream your desktop, or at least the tablet/metro version of
it.

------
ComputerGuru
This is the kind of thing that will make me buy (finally!) buy a tablet. I
don't understand why it needs a workstation backend, though. Honestly, as far
as I can tell, the tech behind this should be capable of forwarding a physical
machine just as well, no?

~~~
X-Cubed
There are already RDP and VNC clients written in HTML5/Javascript available.
If you want to get access to a physical machine, just use one of those.

This project adds support to VMware Workstation, etc, to do a similar thing,
so that you don't need a custom VMware client app on your device.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I've tried them with very little 'practical' success. Have you found anything
stable and fast (esp. on iOS)? I haven't found anything that gives anywhere
near a usably fluid experience, sometimes even over WiFi.

~~~
dmn001
I use the iOS app iTap RDP regulary and it works great, with minimal input
lag.

------
178
This is impressive work, but I don't see anything that can be done that can
not already be done with VNC (other than sound), in terms of the use cases he
lists. You still need that Virtual Machine which most people don't have.

~~~
ComputerGuru
In theory, yes. In practice? Never.

 _If you stream a 720p YouTube video inside a VM and access it from Chrome or
Firefox on a modern PC, you should see near-native quality and framerates.
It’s not as fast streaming to an iPad just yet, but you’ll see some impressive
changes there before long._

VNC isn't capable of providing a near-native experience for anything because
it works from the top-down instead of from the bottom-up. Have you ever tried
streaming 720p videos via VNC? The bandwidth it takes is ridiculous, and even
on a gigabit LAN it doesn't provide the desired experience, let alone over the
internet.

Also, I don't think there's a browser-based VNC implementation that will work
on iOS or even Android (I don't mean Java plugins!) so there's that, too.

~~~
178
Video also requires sound, but I also hope that in the future there will be
less reasons to even want to do that. Why not just stream that Video to the
device then? (I understand there are reasons today like lack of flash on iOS,
but it just seems silly.) So really I am depressed by the state of VNC/lack of
successors. There is much room for innovation and I just doubt that anything
can be solved with a VM. Better solutions in the OS would work in a VM and
native. "It's up for disruption", as they say here.

------
nandemo
See also StackVM.

<http://stackvm.com/>

------
angersock
Hah, nifty!

For a hackathon this weekend we wrote a simple terminal and Ruby IDE using
WebSockets. It's good stuff.

I'm pretty sure the sockets + thin-client with JS GUI will win the day.

------
drivebyacct2
You can do this pretty easily without leaving the realm of OSS via VirtualBox
and one of a few frontends. Besides, this is more of a {RDP/VNC}<->WebSocket
project.

------
joejohnson
This is really cool.

